
Madden predicted the Super Bowl exactly - jonbaer
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/01/madden-predicted-the-super-bowl-exactly/
======
okonomiyaki3000
Wow. He must be some kind of football expert or something.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
According to the fine article with the terrible title, it was the GAME
endorsed by John Madden that simulated the game and came out with the same
final score and the same winning offensive play. The article was short on how
the simulated Patriots may have defended their slender lead in the final
minutes.

